# Does Leap Work?????



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

Ok, I found the site. My docter keeps telling me I probably have food allergies. Could I get some input, and is it worth the $800.00?Thanks,Patty


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Patty, I have been doing the LEAP thing for about 2 months and yes, it was worth the investment for me. The only catch is that you have to be willing to follow the protocol to the letter. The first 2 weeks are very difficult as the adjustment to just a few foods makes planning meals a little bit difficult. As you go through each phase and add more foods the program gets easier and easier to follow. And then you shouldn't do what I did, which is that I felt so much better I tempted fate by eating some of my "forbidden" foods and believe me I could tell the difference! Improvement on LEAP seems to be more dramatic for those with more of the IBS-D symptoms, but I as an IBS C/D swinger was also greatly helped. I still have GERD symptoms but they aren't as bad as they used to be. Mostly I have chest pain from spasms in my esphagus. A lot of that has to do with my visceral hypersensitivity, and the relaxation sessions on CD's that come with the program help a lot in dealing with the pain I feel. As far as the IBS symptoms go my BM's were back to normal (until this week, long story, my own fault, see my update post







), most of the nausea I had everyday was gone, my energy level increased, and although my insomnia did not go away the sleep that I do get is very restful. I was suddenly able to do a lot of things I had avoided before, like going out of town and actually enjoying myself, going to baseball games, shopping excursions for hours at a time in different cities without an IBS attack, etc. So for me it has been well worth it.What are your main symptoms?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I ditti what WD40 said...It really works and it is the only thing that has worked for me in over 40 years....Click on the link below and you can read how LEAP has helped people here on the board and also many others including alot of NFL players....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The key to success is that it is a Disease Management Program, and SprayLube summed it up perfectly: _____________________________________"The only catch is that you have to be willing to follow the protocol to the letter." _____________________________________healthcare is a lot like building a model car or operating machinery. The instructions are specific and they are there for a reason.Usually it is because the people that wrote them have done this before, so they developed the instructions based upon their design and expereicne so as to ensure a high probability of getting the desired results.The patient cannot rewrite the doctors orders, or the dieticians instructions or the procols and expect to get the desired results.This is the nost vital part of the decision whether or not to enter into any such healthcare program: you will get from it proportionate to committment. And understand it is a road map and will be coached...as some people may have to change roads from tiem to time along the way to get there.EAT well.THINK well.BE well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

May 29, 2002To whom It May Concern,R.M. is a middle aged white female whom I have been seeing for approximately one year. She suffers from Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome, which is only recently recognized in adults and is known to be a migraine variant affecting the GI tract.It is a syndrome characterized by intermittent profuse vomiting , usually associated with severe pain. R.M. has had a particularly severe case and has been evaluated at multiple medical centers including university medical centers such as the Mayo Clinic.We conducted LEAP testing on the patient and after counseling and adherance to diet, she has set a new record by going as long as 7 weeks and counting without narcotic injection for pain and symptom control. She and I have both been very impressed with the success, not only of this patient but others, and she is, for obvious reasons, highly motivated to remain compliant.Sincerely,Dr. W. Brad Wilson, M.D. (Texas) __________________________Dr. Larry Gilderman is the Medical Director,University Medical CenterandUniversity Clinical Research CenterFt. Lauderdale, Florida-------------------------------------------Dr. Gilderman's practice is involved in a broad-spectrum of primary care, but principally in research of new pharmaceuticals for each of the major pharmaceutical developers. He is a clinical trial site for FDA premarket trials. As such he is recognized by pharmaceutical companies, the FDA and his peers as to his abilities and qualifications to evaluate new modalities. Among the several hundred clinical trials he has conducted are included premarket trials of several pharmaceuticals for irritable bowel syndrome.------------------------------------------Dr. Gilderman is also a Diplomate, American Board of Quality Assurance and Utilizationand Diplomate, American Board of Family Practiceand is on the staff of (3) S. Fla. area hospitals ------------------------------------------Dr. Gilderman writes:------------------------------------------" I first gained interest in LEAP after some of my patients were exposed to your Program. I then worked with one of your nutritionists who was implementing the Program and was amazed by the positive results which were gained by the patients [the first were 2 diabetics]. These patients lost weight and also experienced a marked decrease in their glucose values as well as having to take less medication to control their diabetes. I have since begun using the Program frequently in my practice and my patients are very happy with the results. Difficult cases such as inflammatory arthritis, irritable bowel syndrome, obesity, diabetes, chronic fatigue, migraine and other common complaints have responded extremely well. LEAP is now the fastest growing segment of my practice." _________________________________


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I love to read letters like that...I just wanted you to know Mike that I went to Dr Miller when I come back from vacation and I told him to write my letter for Me about how much I have improved with LEAP...and he had no problem with doing it. I need to call his office because he was going to get it typed up by his office personal and get it to me....needless to say the office help hasnt come through yet...Until this day he is still so amazed with me and my recovery that I almost look scary to him ..LOL







but mine is on the way and I want to frame mine with alot of little gold stars...and put it next to the toilet...


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

PATTY.Yes, it has worked for me. I have been on the program for 7 weeks. It was very hard for the first few weeks but now it is fairly easy. I still haven't eaten out in a restaurant or had a glass of wine but that has been my choice. I have been following the program to the letter with the help of the LEAP dietician. My insurance (Cigna) paid $368.00 toward the $398.00 for the blood test because I went through a doctor's office.I can now leave the house without thinking about bathrooms, have lost 10 unwanted pounds and have lots more energy.Annie


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Way to go, Annie!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"have lost 10 unwanted pounds "Me too. All those meds I was carting around all my life along with the port-a-potty.







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

2 years of success here ( as of next week!!).It was more than worth it!My ins. co. paid 80% of my test, but even if they paid nothing, it would have been worth that and much more.Let us know what you decide.Lisa


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

I'm a relative newbie to the LEAP program having had my blood drawn on April 15th (tax day) of this year. That makes it about 3 months on the program so far. Let me say that I didn't expect a great improvement ... some improvement but nothing major. I had expected to feel a bit better and hoped to reduce the medications I was taking. I had figured that if my symptoms were reduced about 20% to 30% I would be satisfied. However, I had no idea how much of a change the program would provide.The results have been nothing short of amazing! It is the best $700 (I think that's about what it cost) I've ever spent. After suffering about 30 years with IBS-D I've finally found major relief. My drug intake is reduced about 97% (Imodium and Bentyl). I rarely get 'digestive disturbances' any more and when they happen I can easily pinpoint the foods that caused it. I don't get the squirts for a week at a time anymore. Now that I know exactly what foods to avoid life is much more pleasant. I don't live from toilet-to-toilet like I used to. I'm still not like a 'normal' non-IBS-D person, but I'm doing so much better than I had been doing for many years. My recommendation: If you've got IBS-D go to the LEAP website and fill out the qualification form to see if they feel you will benefit from their program. If so, do it! It doesn't matter if insurance will pay for it or not, just find a way to get the test done. Your health and quality-of-life are worth much more than the cost of this test. Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bob







Glad you are still doing good....Miss seeing you here as much..but I guess when we get better we start doing alot of stuff we couldnt do beforeThats true for me ...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Bob came by the lab yesterday and I got to meet him and his son. Nice guys. He is doing well on the program. His parole officer can be very proud of him!







MNL


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

I have been following the LEAP program for about 1 month now. I have struggled with severe D for 4 years, and I have spent the entire summer bed bound because I could not eat anything and kept feeling so sick. Within a week of following LEAP, I started to feel better. I have been symptom and medication free for the entire month, and the only attack that I have had occured when I cheated and had something that I shouldn't have had. I now have the energy to wake up at 5 am and workout before work, and I have NEVER felt better in my life!!!!! Before LEAP, I would never eat out--now, I can eat out and not worry about getting sick! I can shop without getting sick, and I can work without calling in sick!!!!!







-Suzin


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WAY TO GO







That is wonderful ! Hum ! Parole Officer







I thought we had LEAP police out there just wasnt sure







Maybe that is why I feel guilty when I eat something I shouldnt


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

YODA!







You made my day today. Another loss for the toilet paper industry.I could not help but notice:"the only attack that I have had occured when I cheated and had something that I shouldn't have had. "EVERYONE has to do at least one oral chalenge somewhere in that first month just to sort of pinch themeselves that the results are real. Works every time...right back off the potty and into the LEAP Booklet ("Ok what am I supposed to eat in this phase?").Seriously I am so glad to see you feeling better. Stick to the instructions exactly and it will NOT revert.Welcome to the LEAP Alumni Association.







MNL


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Mike--You aren't kidding- the toilet paper industry is losing BIG BUCKS without me







! Seriously, I did cheat that one time, because I felt so "normal", that I almost believed that I was cured







. Boy was I wrong, but at least it was a wakeup call. I can not tell you how thankful I am, and my mom and uncle will be signing up for LEAP soon. I never thought I could feel so great!







THANK YOU- LEAP!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SUZOUT:While we as of yet cannot effect a cure, until the causal basis for the hypersensitivity to the foods or chemicals is discovered (and then if the causal basis is treatable, like dysbiosis for example) at least we have made the giant LEAP forward that we do have a lifestyle plan which is prophylactically effective and clear and simple enough that any patient can follow it and any doctor can offer it as it is quite turn-key, so that properly selected patients who follow it faithfully have a very high probabiluity of significant symptomatic relief.Bravo to you that it only took one oral challenge response to reinforce the importance of sticking to the plan. Some folks learn more slowly







MNL


----------

